# 04 A4 33K Trans Blew!!



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

Happend early this morning around 1 am. I was pulling out of a gas station after filling up and then I hear a very loud clunk and my car stopped moving and started to scream!!! :shutme I pulled over and put it in Neutral and the Noise stopped. Then I put it back in drive and the loud clunking started again. In Reverse it wasnt that bad but still there. I have a Extended Warranty so the car will be towed to the dealer first thing in the morning. Looks like Im stuck with no goat for about a couple weeks! 

I also want to mention that I had just replaced the tranny fluid two days ago. I used Dexron VI even after doulble and triple checking that it would be ok to run it in my trans. I know that from the factory it comes with Dexron III.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*That does not sound like a lubrication problem to me.

You don't state the driving history with the car. Did you race it, get on it often, down shift and up shift using the gear shift? Was it often taken to the "max" or was it driven moderately? If you beat it, I think you may have an idea why it failed. If you didn't, once it's tore apart then you'll know why it went. Regardless, diagnosing the reason why it went is speculation until it's examined. It's good you have the extended warranty. *


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Dexron VI is fine. Something else caused it. Might have been as something as being short filled -- or just a coincedental failure. Be very careful mentioning the fluid change to your dealer -- as they might act stupid and try to hang the tab on you instead of the warranty.


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

Never drove too aggresively; when I did, it always would stay in D or 3. Never even made one pass at the strip either.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Be very careful mentioning the fluid change to your dealer -- as they might act stupid and try to hang the tab on you instead of the warranty.


I would definatly heed this advice.


----------

